
Airbnb Tech Talk: Jeremy Edberg of reddit and Netflix -- Building with Clouds - jedberg
https://www.airbnb.com/meetups/mrxaejahb-tech-talk-jeremy-edberg
======
jedberg
I know I referred to myself in the third person, but it was easier than
expecting people to look at the username. :)

Also, if you're attending or watching at home and there is something specific
you're hoping I will cover, tell me here in the comments and I'll do my best
to cover it!

~~~
ojilles
Just remember, 75% of the folks here on hacker news won't be attending your
event, so following up with the slides/video would be much appreciated and
would go a long way of increasing your reach!

~~~
kill-9-1
If 25% of hacker news folks attend, then the talk will have about 100,000
people. Jeremy - you better get a whole football field for your talk!

------
codewright
Did Reddit overcome its rather serious persistence-side issues?

It seemed like the object-blob Postgres store was a disaster, then they
brought in Cassandra which was initially used as a cache of sorts, but now is
the primary point of contact for threads apparently?

Reverse-engineering the persistence strategy from the open sourced code is
more tedious and potentially inaccurate than I am comfortable with, so could a
Reddit employee or code contributor provide some insight as to how those
problems were worked past?

There was Reddit downtime today (read-only mode), which is common. What's the
usual cause of that sort of thing these days?

~~~
jedberg
I can cover the rest in the talk, but I just want to comment that the Postgres
object-blob store (as you describe it :) ) was not only NOT a disaster, but
one of the strongest parts of the persistence layer.

~~~
codewright
Then where did the growth pains that necessitated Cassandra come from? I'm
trying to build up a mental genealogy of the engineering decisions made so
that the knowledge isn't lost to future programmers. Most of you OG peeps have
moved onto greener pastures.

~~~
ketralnis
> Then where did the growth pains that necessitated Cassandra come from?

Increased traffic? I don't think I understand the question

~~~
raldi
Mostly porn and ragecomics, wasn't it?

~~~
codewright
A little less porn these days, no?

------
antonID
Dang, all sold out. Got on the wait list, hopefully I'll be able to snag a
spot.

------
Evbn
Since Reddit has been down a lot today... awkward.

~~~
jedberg
I've had nothing to do with reddit's operations for about 16 months now. I
didn't even know it was down today. :)

~~~
redthrowaway
Also, it's been down way less since you left. Coincidence, or vastly increased
budget and staffing? We give you the facts, you decide at 6.

~~~
jedberg
Have I wronged you in the past? I ask because pretty much every time there is
a thread about reddit or Netflix tech that I comment on, there you are
slinging insults at me (which are incorrect, BTW).

I'd love to know what I did to harm you so that I can apologize.

Or do you just like giving me a hard time for the lulz?

~~~
danilocampos
I've noted redthrowaway to be oddly but harmlessly enraptured by morsels of
Reddit inside baseball[1]. You may be mistaking affectionate ribbing for
spite.

Or maybe I'm missing someone's dickishness, who knows.

1\. An exemplary specimen from this very thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4681972>

~~~
redthrowaway
That's pretty much the gist of it, yup.

